# Updating Bios on Asus P5B-MX motherboard, Do's N Dont's...



## rosco2304 (Sep 25, 2007)

How u doing guys can you tell me how to update the bios on an Asus P5B-MX wi-Fi motherboard on Vista? Was also wondering if it was possible to overclock the Core2Duo Quad 6600 processor and what the recommended settings would be. Any advice or useful links much obliged, cheers.


----------

